# Jessop Maverick



## five5chickens (27 November 2011)

Any information sought, good or bad, on six rising seven year old bay warmblood x welsh D gelding Jessop Maverick thought to be in the South West area, if you are past or current owner or know of this horse please get in touch.


----------



## cally6008 (27 November 2011)

Have you used Google ?

BSJA number 377203, registration not active

and BE registered - http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/Events/Results.aspx?HorseId=88135

March 2010 - May 2010 ridden by Miss Sammy Crowe
Youtube video from May 2011 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J73Tw0fx-uU

Equine Details - JESSOP MAVERICK
Competition name(s)	
    [British Show Jumping Association] 	 JESSOP MAVERICK
    [British Eventing] 	 JESSOP MAVERICK
Date of Birth	18-May-2005
Gender	Gelding
Colour	Dark Bay
Height	
Sire Name	BLAENYRESGAIR DANDINI
Dam Name	JESSOP LADY JO
Breed	Sport Horse
Submitted by	Sport Horse Breeding of Great Britain
Studbook/Section	Basic Identity
Birth Country	United Kingdom

Contact SHB on Tel: 01732 866277 to see if they have current owner details


----------



## five5chickens (28 November 2011)

Thankyou very much for the info - massive help


----------



## josiemou (10 January 2012)

I am the breeder of jessop maverick, and would love to know where he is is you have any news


----------



## louisebibb (29 December 2012)

Hi there,

I am currently the owner of Jessop Maverickand have been since about may this year, and he is absolutely amazing! 

My nan has recently contacted a previous owner so im not too sure if you are the same people?

If you wish to ask any further questions please feel free to contact me by email  

louisebibb@hotmail.co.uk


----------

